# Who has a Snug Tuck Pillow?



## SMPH (Apr 25, 2003)

What color did you get?

I want to get one but there are just too many darn colors! Lol! I know, silly question but I just can't decide. It'll be for DS' bed and we don't have "bedding" really for it but I don't really want to go with ivory or natural either, ya know? But, I think I want a solid color.

Feel free to laugh but I'm having a hard time here









~Shannon


----------



## Bearsmama (Aug 10, 2002)

SMPH-I've recently seen more info on these pillows. I've considered buying one for DS's twin-which he never sleeps in! Or perhaps our bed. We are expecting another child in early August and wondering how to keep everyone safely in bed.

Please let us all know here if you like it when it arrives!


----------



## Bethkm (Jun 27, 2003)

I got a bright blue color and I have no idea why...it doesn't go iwth our room/bedding at all. BUT, I LOVE the Snug Tuck Pillow! We have ours on the side of the bed against the wall so ds doesn't fall in the crack or bump his head on the wall. I just bought one as a baby gift for my co-sleeping friends. It works just like she says it will!


----------



## HRC121799 (Aug 8, 2003)

We have a navy blue one. We've had it about 5.5mos now, I love it!!!!


----------



## Roon (May 23, 2004)

We bought an "eggplant" one to match our deep purple sheets a few weeks ago and we love it!


----------



## Beansmom (May 26, 2004)

I saw them mentioned here and had to get one. I got Day Blue or something like that, it is a country blue color. It kind of matches our quilt. I really like it though, I had been wondering what to do about a bed rail for our bed, since dd is getting more mobile. They are great!


----------



## 2+twins (Apr 20, 2004)

I got the navy blue to go with our bedding. It's a bit darker than our sheets, etc. but it still matches. I can't tell you how happy I am with the Snug Tuck - it's awesome!!!


----------



## HelloKitty (Apr 1, 2004)

We have a blue one with Winnie the Pooh design on it. DS loves to point to the different characters when he wakes up in the morning. It's so cute. Doesn't go with our bedding at all either but I liked it anyways... :LOL

Kitty


----------



## kimbalicious (Sep 1, 2002)

Oooh, you piqued my curiosity and I had to do a search. Now I want one!


----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

Got a question.. It say on the website that the chid can pt their limbs under the pillow bt that It keeps their torso on the bed. Does the same hold true for a NB or baby?
I looked at another similar pillow but it had a sheet thing connected that you actually lay on top of, it was really expensive though. I'd like input! I'm planning on using a bassinett beside my other babies bassinett but since I plan on nursing I know eventually the baby will end up in my bed nursing when I am dead asleep. Another thing while I'm here, do you sleep with covers? Pillows? I can;t figure out how people coslee safely. I would think soft linens were a no no but I'd like ideas and to know how people really do it with a nb. THanks!!!


----------



## 2+twins (Apr 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *my~hearts~light*
Got a question.. It say on the website that the chid can pt their limbs under the pillow bt that It keeps their torso on the bed. Does the same hold true for a NB or baby?
I looked at another similar pillow but it had a sheet thing connected that you actually lay on top of, it was really expensive though. I'd like input! I'm planning on using a bassinett beside my other babies bassinett but since I plan on nursing I know eventually the baby will end up in my bed nursing when I am dead asleep. Another thing while I'm here, do you sleep with covers? Pillows? I can;t figure out how people coslee safely. I would think soft linens were a no no but I'd like ideas and to know how people really do it with a nb. THanks!!!

When you attach the snug tuck pillow to the bed, you're running an elastic band under your mattress and then looping it through a belt type thing and it velcros back onto itself. You're able to get it very snug this way. *I* can manage to slide my hand under the pillow, but it takes a little force. Not sure if my 7mo dd could (I think i've seen her fingers under it a bit but that's all). A newborn certainly wouldn't, mostly because they can't move around on the bed (they stay where you put them). So I guess the answer is, a newborn or older baby would not be able to fit any part of them under the pillow that might get them hurt. I uploaded a couple of pics of my 7mo sleeping next to the snug tuck (as we speak!). Hope this helps you visualize it a bit better. I looked at that other pillow system online (the one that's $199 I think) and I personally think the snug tuck is much safer. One of it's features is that it kind of moves away if the child were to put their face up against it. I can't see that anyone could possibly smother because of it, whereas with the other I could see it being a slight possibility.
As far as cosleeping safety goes, I know it's important that your mattress is firm (not a pillow top). The baby should be next to the rail/snug tuck and mom should be next to baby. Only a mom is supposed to be able to sense the baby enough to be safe to sleep next to him/her. That being said, until we got the snug tuck, our dd slept btwn my dh & myself and our first dd always slept btwn us (although he did put a pillow on her face once and tried rocking her to sleep by grabbing her face with his hand and rocking (thought she was the bassinet - LOL) ). We use all our normal bedding (sheets, blanket & synthetic down comforter w/duvet cover). We just keep them tucked in very low so that the top of them comes only as high as her chest. She doesn't inch her way lower when she sleeps (higher usually), so she never ends up with her face under the covers. I know some babies do though, so you'll just have to wait & see. Here's an article from Dr. Sear's website about co-sleeping safety. Hope this helps.

https://www.askdrsears.com/html/10/t102200.asp


----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

WOW!! Thanks so much for the pics! Does helps aot with mental image. I guess I also forget that they grow so fast and It won't really be sleeping with a nb for long. I am going to order one of those for sure!!! Love it! Thanks for the link, I've read all that before I think. I was just curious abut how other moms really cosleep. I have to have a quilt at least and I use 2 fluffy latex foam pillows. Mite repelent, allergies. Anyway I'd still love to hear more ideas keep em comin!


----------



## SMPH (Apr 25, 2003)

My orange pillow should be on it's way to me soon! I ordered it last week and can't wait to get it.

DS's room has 4 different colored walls and orange is oneof them so that's what we went with. She's offering "slipcovers" for them now as well so it will be easy to change if needed!

Thanks for the input so far.


----------



## mommybritt (Nov 19, 2001)

I've got one in boring old white







and I love it! Question for those of you who are using them - how tight do you pull the strap? When we were putting it on, it seemed to me there was a point where it was too tight and the pillow started to come off the bed in the middle (kind of like an arch, kwim?). I kept waiting for it to get like Jenne was saying, where you couldn't put your hand under it but it never did. I still think it's very safe but am wondering if there are others who don't/can't get it so tight?


----------



## 2+twins (Apr 20, 2004)

I pull the strap on mine as tight as it can go (at least I think I do - it's kind of hard to lift the mattress to see). That seems to work well for us. I haven't had it do the arch thing.


----------



## HelloKitty (Apr 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MilkfaceMama*
Question for those of you who are using them - how tight do you pull the strap? When we were putting it on, it seemed to me there was a point where it was too tight and the pillow started to come off the bed in the middle (kind of like an arch, kwim?). I kept waiting for it to get like Jenne was saying, where you couldn't put your hand under it but it never did. I still think it's very safe but am wondering if there are others who don't/can't get it so tight?

I can't get mine that tight either - you can quite easily put your hand and arm under there. Still seems safe but not super tight like that.


----------

